# Good Brand fo usedr Flash/Light meter



## astroNikon (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm looking for a good Brand of a Flash/Light Meter.

I'm looking to spend under $180, preferably under $150 for a used but good condition meter.

The only thing I know is Minolta.  So I was looking at the Minolta IV or V meter.  
But I thought I might as well ask of TPF's opinion on these, or other meters that are comparable etc

And if anyone has one that they are selling that would be good too.

I've tried using the one on my iPhone but it doesn't seem like they work with Flash.

Thanks all


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2014)

One that is mentioned here a lot is Sekonic.  Couldn't tell you which model to look for.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, with Sekonic there are multiple things out there such as L-308B and L-308S ... no idea on the difference.
With so many options, it's just down right confusing.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have an older minolta that works. It's old but does the trick.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2014)

Minolta's AutoMeter III-f is what's called a "combination meter"; it measures ambient light and also CAN meter flash. It's not a sophisticated or 100% full-featured "flash meter", meaning it cannot do fancy stuff like compute the % of flash-to-ambinet, and only meters flash at 1/60 and 1/250 second, and ambient and flash are on separate "channels", but it WILL get ther job done. It is also NOT a "corded" meter, meaning it has no PC outlet to connect a synch cord to, so firing the flash to meter requires either a radio trigger, or an assistant, or a slaved flash [NOT a big deal 'today', but kinda used to be a hassle in the mid-1980's through most of the 1990's]

Minolta Flash Meter IV is a later model...BIG...good, was very popular professional-level flash (and ambient light) meter. 

Beginning sometime in the 1990's, Sekonic kind of stole Minolta's flash metering dominance with the simple 308 series. The Sekonic 308 was simple but reliable and sold a lot of units. Their next level up I think is called something like the 358, which is more-sophisticated and...I think, recently discontinued in favor of something newer. Their 758-type model was their "big dog", and was bulky and could do basically anything you might every want to do with a still camera light meter, ambient, flash, corded, built-in remote trigger system, yadda yadda.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2014)

I've got a Minolta Flash V and a Luna Pro F; both easily found on eBay for little money and both work VERY well.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Minolta's AutoMeter III-f is what's called a "combination meter"; it measures ambient light and also CAN meter flash. It's not a sophisticated or 100% full-featured "flash meter", meaning it cannot do fancy stuff like compute the % of flash-to-ambinet, and only meters flash at 1/60 and 1/250 second, and ambient and flash are on separate "channels", but it WILL get ther job done. It is also NOT a "corded" meter, meaning it has no PC outlet to connect a synch cord to, so firing the flash to meter requires either a radio trigger, or an assistant, or a slaved flash [NOT a big deal 'today', but kinda used to be a hassle in the mid-1980's through most of the 1990's]
> 
> Minolta Flash Meter IV is a later model...BIG...good, was very popular professional-level flash (and ambient light) meter.
> 
> Beginning sometime in the 1990's, Sekonic kind of stole Minolta's flash metering dominance with the simple 308 series. The Sekonic 308 was simple but reliable and sold a lot of units. Their next level up I think is called something like the 358, which is more-sophisticated and...I think, recently discontinued in favor of something newer. Their 758-type model was their "big dog", and was bulky and could do basically anything you might every want to do with a still camera light meter, ambient, flash, corded, built-in remote trigger system, yadda yadda.



Derrel / John,
that brings up more questions.
Say I bought a Minolta III or IV
If I hold the meter in the spot for the flashes,  I can remote trigger (IR or RF trigger) my camera and flashes (SU-800 controlled)
What do I have to do to get the meter to work.  Do I push a button before the flash and then it will record the proper exposure ?

I'm clueless how one of these meters works in conjunction with the flash.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep, that's all there is to it. Make sure it's set to 'Flash' mode, and the ISO is dialed on, press the button and trigger your flash. It will instantly display the appropriate aperture.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Yep, that's all there is to it. Make sure it's set to 'Flash' mode, and the ISO is dialed on, press the button and trigger your flash. It will instantly display the appropriate aperture.



Might I add. Soooo much faster and more accurate. The exposure looks great in camera too.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Yep, that's all there is to it. Make sure it's set to 'Flash' mode, and the ISO is dialed on, press the button and trigger your flash. It will instantly display the appropriate aperture.


kewl beans  !!
That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 3, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, that's all there is to it. Make sure it's set to 'Flash' mode, and the ISO is dialed on, press the button and trigger your flash. It will instantly display the appropriate aperture.
> ...



That's what I'm looking for.  To simplify the entire process.  I tend to visually think things need to be underexposed.  So when I get them in the computer they tend to be underexposed (lack of skill )  so a light meter will help me to expose studio type shots well.

I can go through alot of photos just trying to get the exposure correct.  I need to speed up and simplify my process while learning.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Don't get me wrong , you can chimp it but I find it faster with a meter. It's like - flash pop--- I want f8? It's f7... Turn it up. Bam- f8. Then snap away.  It doesn't fix light placement but that's another subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2014)

A flash meter is on my wish list, but I have no idea which one.  

The BEST one, dummy!  

Oh, but that means the MOST MONEY, too, dip wad.  

Hey, no need to be insulting, I was only trying to help.  (dummy)


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 4, 2014)

Designer said:


> A flash meter is on my wish list, but I have no idea which one.
> 
> The BEST one, dummy!
> 
> ...



That is my problem.  So many out there.   I'll just stick to what they mention .. Minolta V  (or IV) or Sekonic.
Makes life a bit easier just being given a shopping list of what to get.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 4, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> That is my problem.  So many out there.   I'll just stick to what they mention .. Minolta V  (or IV) or Sekonic. Makes life a bit easier just being given a shopping list of what to get.



The minolta is basic, works, and doesn't cost a lot.


----------



## hirejn (Apr 8, 2014)

The Sekonic 308 and 358 will likely be in your budget. I wouldn't recommend any other brand.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 8, 2014)

I have both, the Sekonic is quite a bit smaller so it gets used more.


----------



## Tee (Apr 9, 2014)

If you're looking for a standard no bells/ frills light meter I recommend the Shepard/Polaris model.  I've had it for 3 years and have no reason to upgrade.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 18, 2014)

FYI, I ended up getting a Minolta IV F meter for under $100 on ebay.  Nice flash meter.  
It's already saving a ton of time that I can now dedicated to figuring everything else out.
:thumbup:


----------

